# Best Drum Hook?



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys! Drum season is going to be on us before we know it and I'm going to leave the island next weekend for the first time in over 6 months. Anyway, I'm going to stop by a basspro shops and stock up on the way back out here. if you guys had to have only one kind of drum hook, what would it be? I like the Owner 7/0. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

8/0 gammi circle 4x strong


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The hook that has a drum attached to it is my favorite...

Actually right now I am using Mustad Demon Ultra Fine wire 10/0.

Going to try the regular Mustad Demons in 10/0 the season as I have heard lots of good things from people about them. 

Gammi's circles suck. You will lose fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the thread i put up last year pretty much sums it up. most people like the gami's. There are a lot of people that don't like them. Like me and clay! 

Basically there are the following that are what most folks use

circles:
gami 8/0 circle
mustad 14/0 circle
mustad black demon 10/0(same size as standard mustad14/0)
owner ssw circle

j 

gami 10/0 j
owner


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I love these discussions as they lead to bible material...opcorn:

This is what P&S is about. Learn!!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gami 8/0 or 10/0 J depending on what size the bait is...

also like the Gami Big River Bait hook in 10/0


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Gami 10/0 J for me.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Have heard all the horror of the Gami's. I have yet to have one come unbuttoned since I started using them.

I like the Mustad 92253 10/0 in a j hook. One bad ass hook.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the problem with Gamakatsu circles? Haven't hooked into anything too big with 'em yet but if I'd be better off with something else I'd like to make the switch.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> What's the problem with Gamakatsu circles? Haven't hooked into anything too big with 'em yet but if I'd be better off with something else I'd like to make the switch.


I used the offset Gami circles for one season. 

And I lost waaay too many fish on that hook. 

Lost most - if not all - in the wash. 

Never again.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SmoothLures said:


> What's the problem with Gamakatsu circles? Haven't hooked into anything too big with 'em yet but if I'd be better off with something else I'd like to make the switch.


I have heard different theories, one is that they are actually so sharp that they hook in the meat of the mouth instead of the lip like they should and pull out, another is the offset allows the fish to come unbuttoned.

All I know is I saw a nice cobe roll in the wash and swim off the last time I ever used a gammi circle.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

gami BIG EYE 9/0


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

mustad 3498AD 3/0..will catch pups all the way to the BIG BOYS..

take it from someone who knows drum like the back of his hand


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I wrote a short piece on my theory of sharp vs dull circle hooks a while back...



AtlantaKing said:


> It's because of the mechanics of a circle hook. If you will imagine the path it takes, from near a fish's throat (fish don't usually chew much after hitting a bait: it's bite and swallow) to the corner of the jaw, all while it's mouth is closed, you'll notice that there's a lot of soft tissue (like the tongue and "cheeks") to get hooked on.
> 
> A sharp, offset circle hook (like a Gami Octo-circle) will snag on the soft tissue and result in a quickly shaken hook-up. This is probably why Gami Octo-circles tend to get fish shaken off in the wash...this is when the forces of the current and gravity are at their strongest on the fish's mouth, therefore the most likely to rip the hook out of the soft tissue.
> 
> ...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> I wrote a short piece on my theory of sharp vs dull circle hooks a while back...


Now THAT is some insight!! Extremely plausible theory!!! So far it sounds like, without a doubt, circle hooks are the way to go, but the Gamakatsu's have a pretty bad wrap for losing fish in the waves.?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Mustad demon 10/0... not the fine wire!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

JeepMike said:


> Now THAT is some insight!! Extremely plausible theory!!! So far it sounds like, without a doubt, circle hooks are the way to go, but the Gamakatsu's have a pretty bad wrap for losing fish in the waves.?


Mike, more specifically, its due to the offset of the hook. Some people like to try and bend the offset out of the hook.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Mustad Demon Circle..


I miss nothing.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ouch, 

The best hook argument is like mixing religion and politics at the inlaws house.....

But I like a VMC 9/0 J hook. They'll go through your thumbnail.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

owner 8/0-10/0 jmo !!! tight lines...


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Gami makes some great hooks but the octopus wide gap circles are not one of them. If you go with gami go with the BIG EYE circle or the 4x strong series in J or circle. Owner ssw's work well also. JMO..


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Gotta go with the owner 10/0, if he ain't big enough to get it in his mouth, wait for a bigger fish...LOL


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

owner ssw circle 10/0


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

where is a good place online to get the Mustad demon hooks? Bass pro only has them up to a 7/0 size


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

mtbrider said:


> where is a good place online to get the Mustad demon hooks? Bass pro only has them up to a 7/0 size


http://www.terminaltackleco.com/prod_detail_list/8


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

those some nice prices for some hooks if they are as good as everyone says they are!! I'll have to get a few 25 packs!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My favorite is the Diachii Wide Circle 7/0. A bit expensive but they work. On a Budget I use the Owner SSW 10/0 Circle.

Remember on a straight shank hook the line comes out the eye on the hook side. Never a miss with that Diachii. SO that would be my one.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have heard preaching from both sides of the fishn hole,,,, if your going to be standing there holding the rod go with a J hook for a sure hook set and if your going to be spiken the rod go with a circle hook.

I use to use Gamis and don't remember loosen a fish but why take the chance so now I have been usen the Eagle Claw Circles with good luck and at times I can find them real cheap in the bigger packs. Cause when it gets used or dull TOSS and put a new one on.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

owner 8-10/0 j, my new fav


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> http://www.terminaltackleco.com/prod_detail_list/8


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> those some nice prices for some hooks if they are as good as everyone says they are!! I'll have to get a few 25 packs!


Oh yeah.. I no longer snell them.
I crimp my 130lb leader material (2"or3") to both the Barrel AND the eye of the 10# Demon. 
Let it swing free.
My last 25 citation Drum were all hooked in the exact same place in the jaw, and its all you can do to get the hook out.
They could roll in the wash all day and never come unbuttoned.
Flatten the barb if you want, it dont matter.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> Now THAT is some insight!! Extremely plausible theory!!! So far it sounds like, without a doubt, circle hooks are the way to go, but the Gamakatsu's have a pretty bad wrap for losing fish in the waves.?


I believe everything Atlanta king said.
I was told that by a pro Tarpon guide 20 years ago. And you know them rascals are hard to get hooked up.

This might be bull on my part. But if the Gami is off set ONE WAY, and the fish rolls THE SAME WAY, make sense they would come off....

Last year I came upon Cdog... He was so mad/upset after losing a big Cobia in the wash moments before that he had tears in his eye's.
I ask if he was using Gami's? He said yes.
And like any good friend would do, I laughed at him.

And Mike... The number 1 mistake I see is the position of the rod tip when a fish is in the wash. That's EVERY fish you get in the wash, whatever it is, lures, lead etc...
Keep the rod tip low or parallel to the sand or lower!
If you pull UP then the fish will use that to whip the lead/lure in the air. Up and Out. 
Seen it thousand times. 
Watch the locals when it comes to the end of a fight you will see what I mean.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Last year I came upon Cdog... He was so mad/upset after losing a big Cobia in the wash moments before that he had tears in his eye's.
> I ask if he was using Gami's? He said yes.
> And like any good friend would do, I laughed at him.


Thanks Pup, I remember it like it was yesterday...again...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Thanks Pup, I remember it like it was yesterday...again...


i used gamis for a year, and was warned, i should also have heeded the warning...


Jesse


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

owner ssw inline 9/0


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i used gamis for a year, and was warned, i should also have heeded the warning...
> 
> 
> Jesse


Funny thing is I was warned and and read all about other people losing fish so I stopped using em. 

Then last year I was like, I never lost a fish on a gami, I'm gonna start using em again.

Well, lost that cobe and I learned my lesson the hard way...


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

pier_man0909 said:


> owner ssw circle 10/0


Ditto!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Gami octupus circles are my favorite hook for chunk and live bait fishing. Don't know why others have had problems with fish coming off. I have never lost a fish after hooking it by having the hook pull. Had a great old time tarpon fisherman show me these hooks years ago and have used them ever since on cobia, striper, drum, shark, tarpon and many other species. The points do go dull after a few days of fishing but is actually a good thing. If a fish breaks off the hook rusts away rather quickly. I replace with new hooks whenever the point wil not scratch my thumbnail.

John


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

jlentz said:


> Gami octupus circles are my favorite hook for chunk and live bait fishing. Don't know why others have had problems with fish coming off. I have never lost a fish after hooking it by having the hook pull. Had a great old time tarpon fisherman show me these hooks years ago and have used them ever since on cobia, striper, drum, shark, tarpon and many other species. The points do go dull after a few days of fishing but is actually a good thing. If a fish breaks off the hook rusts away rather quickly. I replace with new hooks whenever the point wil not scratch my thumbnail.
> 
> John


Not being a smart arse here, but may I ask if those fish were caught on boat, pier or surf?

Just for the sake of discussion....


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

interesting...I have a tackle box full of gamis and use them on my boat on the pier and in the surf and have never lost a fish due to hook failure. I caught I know 50 blue fish just the other day at grandview and had a blast and used the same 3 gamis...6/0. That same hook on a flounder rig with a chunk of bunker underneith the MMMBT catches lots of striper too and notice I said catches!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Been preaching against not only the gami circle,but all heavily offset circles for years..

Gave those gamis a full yr trial period,catching drum,striper,and cobes.. Caught over 50 drum over 40" that yr,which was a good yr,boat,pier, and surf.. Thing was probably would have caught 75,had I not been using a gami circle. Never caught a cobe on one,because they came unbuttoned,switched back to j hooks,before I lost any more.. After that,the j's caught over 20 that yr in the boat with no problems. Had no problem with stripers,only caught 5 that yr while bottom fishing,but what I caught stayed on. Although they were hooked in the top and bottom of the mouth,as well as the corner.. Many of these fish came unbuttoned in the middle of the fight,for seemingly no reason?? My theory is that instead of the hook getting in the "sweetspot" aka corner of the mouth,that offset allows the hook to get into fleshy areas before hand,and during the fight hook pops out because of this. Once this happens it just converts the gami into an inferior j hook.... jmo
Also,during that yr,I guthooked two big drum..:--|,bear in mind,in 30plus yrs of catch'n em,pushing 500 big drum,I ain't guthooked but one on a j. My theory on that was the offset and thin wire,with super sharp hook,can be swallowed and it turns into whatever flesh,bloodvessels,organs,or gills is handy at the time... They will never be used as an offset again. Have used them after straightening the offset for stripers with decent luck. Although with all the bullchit I've gone through with these,not a promoter of a gami circle hook. jmo

I use a gami J for drum now,not for most,and that's understood. May try the vmc j as well,seems a good hook.. Used to use the mustad 9/0 j for years,but the point goes dull and have to sharpen out of the box,and often after that.. Being ole school,I'll stick with what has worked for ages on big drum and cobia.
If forced to go to circles,as it seems some fishery laws are headed that way,I'll go with the vmc "no snells".. Have had good luck with those so far on stripers.. If all confidence is lost with those,guess I'll go with the mustad demons that Pup and some of the others have mentioned,or the eagleclaw which I've had good luck with pups on the 4/0..

jmo


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Not being a smart arse here, but may I ask if those fish were caught on boat, pier or surf?
> 
> Just for the sake of discussion....


Mainly from surf/shore also from bridge and some boat.

John


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok here we go.

*Big heavy Circles:*
Mustad 39960D Circle 9/0
Mustad 39960D Circle 13/0 
VMC MODEL 8382BN HOOK 9/0

*Medium Circle Hooks*
Mustad Demon Circle Fine Wire Hook 39952 7/0
Mustad Demon Circle Fine Wire Hook 39952 4/0
VMC MODEL 8382BN HOOK 3/0

*Hook for Whitting, Pomps, Spot etc*
OWNER PRO PACK MOSQUITO HOOK 2/0 and 1/0 BLACK 
Eagle Claw L144BK Kahle Hook 1/0
:fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

we're talking about drum hooks. I would not suggest a 6/0. if the majority of folks are saying that gami's will lose fish I would at least think they might be on to something.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

caught drum on gammi circles, but lost boat cobia on em and never bought any more. Still have a few in the box though.

For drum, I use 10/0-14/0 mustads. And sometimes the demons. Not thin gauge though, prolly collecting rust....

And I also do like the eagle claw circles for small work up to 5/0.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

gami big eye 9/0-10/0 without a doubt...

I've landed them on owners and gami octo's but was lucky. these smaller hooks will catch the skin inside the mouth a lot, as the fish gets closer to the beach and the pressure increases a lot of times the hook will pull...which is why you hear of many lost fish in the wash on gami's and the like...

not the big honkin hook in the corner of this 50's mouth...gami big eye 10/0 also notice Dixie's old AFAW beach in the background...someone had to break it in...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The Gami Big-Eye circles are indeed nice hooks. But they are more similar in shape to a Mustad 39960 than they are to a Octo-circle. However, they are $$$$$! Yes, it is true that "we spend thousands of dollars annually to fish, what's another few bucks", but being of a, er, frugal nature, I just can't see spending $3/hook when a $.75 hook will do the same thing. 

The new hook I'm trying out is the Mustad 39948. It's a medium wire, non-offset true circle hook. Nice and sharp, and a good price to boot! 

'Course, then again, the last several nice drum and keeper stripers I've caught were on 3/0 and 5/0 Eagle Claw L197's. Always a hookup in the corner of the mouth!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Funny thing is I was warned and and read all about other people losing fish so I stopped using em.
> 
> Then last year I was like, I never lost a fish on a gami, I'm gonna start using em again.
> 
> Well, lost that cobe and I learned my lesson the hard way...


yep, lost everal ones right in the suds...should have listened to you steve!!!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

If I ever had to change hooks I would go with these in a 10# size.
Has anyone tried them?

http://www.fishusa.com/tackleshop/c...Hooks&i=7B80E3543E264DE98C23A44DF3A6161C&fx=1


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Puppy Mullet said:


> If I ever had to change hooks I would go with these in a 10# size.
> Has anyone tried them?
> 
> http://www.fishusa.com/tackleshop/c...Hooks&i=7B80E3543E264DE98C23A44DF3A6161C&fx=1


im pretty sure gilly21 (steve aka gilly) uses the matzuos if i remember correctly..i know he has caught 1 or 2 fish


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

Owner 8/0 first.... Gami second


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> im pretty sure gilly21 (steve aka gilly) uses the matzuos if i remember correctly..i know he has caught 1 or 2 fish


Current hook of choice is an Owner 10/0 for big drum. Not sure exactly which model but the newer ones I picked up look much better then the old style. there is a bit of a sharper bend. I use the Matzo Sicle hooks for smaller fish. Super sharp hooks. Used VMC circle hooks for about 4 years and cannot remember loosing a fish due to the hook coming unbuttoned. I did have a feeling I missed some bites on the 8/0 because they just didn't turn enough in a big drum's mouth.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Send me them Gami Circle's*


Gamakatsu Octupus 8/0


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't use those Matzuo circles, but I use their sickle jig hooks. Those things are amazingly sharp and work great.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Current hook of choice is an Owner 10/0 for big drum. Not sure exactly which model but the newer ones I picked up look much better then the old style. there is a bit of a sharper bend. I use the Matzo Sicle hooks for smaller fish. Super sharp hooks. Used VMC circle hooks for about 4 years and cannot remember loosing a fish due to the hook coming unbuttoned. I did have a feeling I missed some bites on the 8/0 because they just didn't turn enough in a big drum's mouth.


they are the "tournament legal" ones, designed for rigging ballys and the such for billfish tournies..very, very good hooks, i got about 25 packs of the 8/0's stocked locked and loaded


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

9/0 owner super mutu circle.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

8/0 gami s for me, im going to make up some rigs with J's this year though.

oh and its about time we had a good FISHING thread... good read!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> 9/0 owner super mutu circle.


rich guy here!


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

NTKG said:


> rich guy here!



no doubt because those suckers will rust out while you are fishing...at least in my experience.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> rich guy here!


Brent needs every advantage he can get ahold of  



Just messin with ya brent

Jesse


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

2/0 Eagle Claw snelled hook just kidding Owner 10/0 circle, vmc 10/0 circle PERMA STEEL


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Bible?


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Not too brand conscious but circles are perfect for me for drum but don't use them for much else.They hook up good and don't kill many fish which is good as when-where I fish very seldom 
get one less than 35".Been using 5/0 to 7/0 but since most here are using larger will get some 9/0-10/0 before my fall trip.
Jake


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

8/0 Gammy or Owner circle hook.
Gets em every time


----------

